# Hair Transplants > IAHRS Info Center Discussion >  Is It Acceptable To Transplant Hair Into Areas of The Scalp That Are Only Thinning?

## tbtadmin

Do the majority of hair transplant doctors consider it appropriate to transplant hair into thinning areas, e.g., front, mid-section, and/or crown, as opposed to transplanting hair only into bald areas?  What are the risks and considerations (e.g., shock loss)? - Robert- - - - - - - -Robert,Thank you for taking the time to [...]

More...

----------

